# Soil Test Results from Tx A&M



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Wanted to post the soil test results and get any input from the members here. I see the A&M recommendations.

Per my previous posts I jumped the gun and applied 13-13-13 (at a "miscalculated" rate) this past week but I don't think I've hurt anything.

It appears that I'm in need of (alot?) of both K &P. Any suggestions about what to do? Also. Am I correct to think that the the recommendations (about 2.5#) of those 2 items should be applied over the course of the upcoming growing season in small but equal amounts. Meaning that I should NOT dump the recommended amounts (about 2.5#) onto the property all at one time? Side note...our soil is sand...like beach sand and very deep as in 10's of feet deep. Found that out when we had our water ell put in.

Funny how in my past years of lawn upkeep (at our previous home/yard) I just followed the fertilizer bag "instructions" and applied whatever fertilizer I had bought at whatever rate the bag listed. Since joining this forum I've gained an education......and hopefully our new home/yard will show it.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are general soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

13-13-13 gives you nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium and you need all three for some of your fertilizer. You've done about a half lb of each with your first application. You can repeat it to get about a lb in the first month. The general rule is to not apply more than one lb of any given nutrient per 1000 sq ft in a month. You could do another full application in September. For the time in between you can mainly use a nitrogen only fertilizer (report recommends every 6-8 weeks) targeting 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft. Maybe do another 1/2 application later next month of 13-13-13 along with a half application of nitrogen only. Two applications of nitrogen only in June through August would bring the yearly total of nitrogen to 5 lb. (1/2 lb earlier, 1/2 lb now, 1 lb mid to late May, 2 lb June-August, 1 lb September), You'd get 2.5 lb of phosphorus and potassium through the 13-13-13.

I don't see a cation exchange capacity listed. But if your soil is sandy, it's likely to be a low CEC, meaning your soil doesn't hold nutrients very well. You can compensate by doing more more applications at lesser rates.

Water in applications.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is also deficient in calcium, magnesium and sulfur. It basically needs the kitchen sink(everything), but without messing with the pH (no lime). What is below the sand?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

A simpler approach: no fertilizer now, a full application of 13-13-13 in May, nitrogen only June-August, a full application of 13-13-13 in September. That would get you 4.5 lb of nitrogen for the year.

@gman: I wonder if this would be a good candidate for KMag or SulPoMag. That would raise potassium, magnesium, and sulphur, all of which are needed. Would need to use less 13-13-13 to adjust for the potassium in KMag. Milorganite with nitrogen and phosphorus but no potassium could make up for taking out one of the 13-13-13 applications (like the May one) if KMag was used.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

With a CEC around 2ish, it's going to take some intensive work. Except for the micronutrients, all nutrient levels are below even MLSN levels.
Its going to need spoon feeding. Seeing as it needs the kitchen sink, that's going to take an intensive effort.
Of the options available, I'd suggest amending with prilled, finely ground leonardite humate (=/> 70% HA rated). With effort OP should be able to find 50# bags in the $20-30 range. Start at about 6#/M.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

To calculate CEC:
https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/anr-81


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks all for the quick replies.

G-man.... the sand is deep like 10's of feet deep.

Where do you all see the CEC?

Per the A&M recommendations are the amounts they list suppose to be applied over the course of the "growing" season? Or as VirginaGal mentions application amounts should be limited to no more than 1# of anything per application so that once I get to ...say 2.2#ish for P....I would be finished for the growing season?

Gee...it was easier when I just dumped stuff on my yard every once and a while.....and the wife did the mowing.

Thanks all


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Should of read the listed article about General Soil Recomendations before I asked more questions.

Thank all


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The amounts in the soil report are for the whole growing season and you space them out. The CEC is not in the report but @Ridgerunner has helpfully done the math and calculated it for you. A CEC of 2 is dismal. You should definitely spoonfeed, like a half application every 2-3 weeks instead of a full application every 4-6 weeks. The soil conditioner Ridgerunner is recommending is in addition to the the fertilizer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe even add compost might help with CEC too. With the low CEC, I think most of what you do apply, will be leaching.

Yes, KMag would be a good option.


----------



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Any suggestion where to get either Kmag or Leonadite Humate? I've not seen either at the "usual" home centers but have to admit that I've never looked for either.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You could do some online searching. KMag and SulPoMag are the same thing, so you could search for either term. I put them in with "Texas" and several vendors came up but I don't know how close they are to you. If there are farm supply stores in your area, you could call and ask if they carry it. There is also a "hometown" forum (at the bottom after you log in) where you can ask fellow Texans about things like where to find such and such,

Maybe @Ridgerunner will have some info on the humate product.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The Andersons Co. Humic DG, 40# (70% HA but $$$) prilled, easy to apply-- might find a local dealer, but they are running a Spring special 10% off and free shipping. https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/shop/products/humic-dg-11-lbs
Site One Tri C Humate 50# Special order/price? (40% HA) Site One can be found throughout U.S.
https://www.siteone.com/en/tri-c-humatex50-tri-c-humate-soil-conditioner-50-lb/p/322153

I've only used crushed Leonardite like the following products. I've found them at "Organic" farming/fertilizer stores.
Live Earth Soil Conditioner 50# (100% crushed Leonardite shale about 45% HA, inexpensive, $17) Dusty, dirty to apply) https://www.livearth.com/product/soil-conditioner/ Dealer: https://concentratesnw.com/dealers/ Check local organic suppliers
AgroLig Humate 50# (65-75% HA about $24) I believe it's crushed and dusty to apply, but unsure.
Check local Organic suppliers. https://www.mineralstech.com/business-segments/performance-materials/bioag/product/humic-acid/agro-lig One supplier: https://ohioearthfood.com/products/agro-lig-humate?_pos=1&_sid=116124001&_ss=r

You could also use Peat Moss but it has a lower HA %, but more than compost


----------

